# How do you either disable Mac filtering or add exception?



## bombfadda (May 31, 2012)

We recently got a new router from windstream because our old one :facepalm:had isssues.:banghead:. Now I cant seem to connect my printer to the computer(s) The printer is officejet 6500 e710n all in one which has a wireless diagnostic test on it. This is problem summary said: 


> *
> MAC address filtering may be enabled on your wireless router. this can prevent your HP printer from connecting to your wireless network during setup. If you do have MAC address filtering enabled and would like to keep it enabled, you must add the MAC address of your printer to the list of permitted devices for your wireless router before continuing. The MAC address for your printer can be found on this Test Report.*


 The closest thing i can find to a Model name on the router is on the bottom where it states:


> Modem/Router Sagem Fast 1704 Windstream


and I don't see anything which says anything about a MAC filter.







there was no software included when we got the new router. How do I Find and turn off/add exception to this MAC filter thing?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Since you clearly did not setup mac filtering on this router there is nothing to concern yourself about in this regard.

Was this printer previously connected to the former wifi router?
Or were you accessing it directly from the laptop/pc?


----------



## bombfadda (May 31, 2012)

Yes it was connected wirelessly with the old router. I ran the built-in web connection wizard and entered the ssid and the wpa key. and it seemed to connect properly, but it wasnt printing. another thing I noticed was when I have tried to print( this was happenning before we got the new modem) on my laptop is that after I tell it to print is that i get a notification saying that the printer is low on ink, even though I know for a fact that the ink has recently been refilled.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you should check on the admin page of the printer that it is getting a ip address.
then see if you can ping that ip address.

usually when setting up a network printer it gets a static ip address.

since the router has changed you should make sure your local printer port settings are correct. What are the printer port settings set to? LPR? or \\printername?


----------



## bombfadda (May 31, 2012)

i dont know if it has an admin page, but that diagnostic did also show that there was no ip address assigned.I know this is a very dumb question, but where do you access the port settings?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

printer properties. right mouse click on the printer icon and go to properties. One of the tabs is ports

Here are your printers manuals/guide
Manuals for HP Officejet 6500A Plus e-All-in-One Printer - E710n - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

I would suggest you review the users guide and the wifi setup.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your printer was setup for the old router it will need a re-configure if the printer has a user scrreen on it go to setup and use the network setup wizard and choose wireless and re-configure choose the router ssid and enter your network security key and clcik done.


----------

